# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Σκουρια σε γαλβανιζε σωλήνα και πλακακια

## madrivermadonus

Γεια σε όλους!


Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει (δεν υπάρχει σχετική κατηγορία με μερεμέτια  :Smile:  ) στο παρακάτω πρόβλημα.
Όταν είχε χτιστεί η πολυκατοικία είχαν μπει μεταλλικοί σωλήνες υδρορροής γαλβανιζε αντί του κλασικού πλαστικού προφανώς για να είναι πιο γερό  :Blink: .
Το θέμα είναι οτι στο σπίτι μου στα 2 μπαλκόνια που υπάρχει σιφόνι και υπάρχει μάτιση με τη συγκεκριμένη σωλήνα, προφανώς με μακρόχρονη έκθεση στο νερό η σωλήνα έχασε το γαλβάνισμα και σκούριασε με αποτέλεσμα να τινάξει τα το πλακάκια του σοβατεπί.
Τα αφαίρεσα και καθάρισα τη σκουριασμένη πλέον σωλήνα.
Το θέμα είναι πως μπορώ να το σώσω έστω για κάποια χρόνια ώστε να μην μπω στη διαδικασία να αντικαθιστώ τη σωλήνα...
Η σκέψη μου είναι να ξύσω όσο μπορώ ακόμα να φύγει η σκουριά και να περάσω σταθεροποιητή σκουριάς (rust away?) και έπειτα κόλλα και πλακάκια.
Εναλλακτικά έλεγα μήπως δεν ξαναβάλω τα πλακάκια αλλα και πάλι νομίζω θα είναι χειρότερα.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Υπάρχει Forum υδραυλικών ίσως σε βοηθήσουν. όπως 
http://www.monachos.gr/forum/forumdi...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

----------


## madrivermadonus

ευχαριστω Ηλία

----------

